# Happiness is......



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

being awakened from a decent but short night of sleep by an almost 9 *year* old, almost 11 *year *old and almost 12 *year* old....... with a MAD case of the puppy zoomies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The 6 year old doesnt count, he still LOOKS like a puppy).


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

*snickers* LOL! I've got a 2 year old who does the zoomies in the living room first thing every morning before we go out for the morning walk.







Ain't it fun!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

but you can't get mad at them it is too cute.
Every morning when I am getting dressed my 2 are doing the same thing, when I come down my bed is a mess


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruqbeing awakened from a decent but short night of sleep by an almost 9 *year* old, almost 11 *year *old and almost 12 *year* old....... with a MAD case of the puppy zoomies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The 6 year old doesnt count, he still LOOKS like a puppy).










ing and







ing


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I hear that - Otto is bringing the zoomies back in Morgan. She was getting too much dignity. For a while there, she forgot how to be a dog she'd spent so much time being the head baby herder.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I







puppy zoomies!!!!!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I love when the older guys get the zoomies!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too but I think I appreciate *<span style="color: #000099">SENIOR </span> * zoomies even more!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenM66I
> ...


Senior zoomies rock


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Seniors Rock. Period.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

old dogs still want to play - it's just people think they're old


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Two yrs ago when Onyx came into our lives she was a breath of fresh air for 12 yr. old Clover. She was full of energy and vigor. Now at 14.5 Clover just goes outside, sleeps and eats but when she wags her tail, I know she is remembering the zoomies and wishes she still could!! They just play in different ways...even with their tastbuds!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My pup and Camper get the zoomies, outside the house and in. Then Zamboni, my senior, jumps in the middle and starts running around a bit. Then they get excited and want to play with her. Then she decides she's had enough and runs over to me, stands right in front of me, staring, and barks very demandingly. 

"HEY! They're playing rough!" 

Ok, Zamboni, get out of the way, and you won't get hurt. Nope. She continues to stand in the middle, stares at me, and barks that demanding bark. I KNOW what she wants. 

I call Camper and Meri over. I look at Zamboni, and I tell them, "Camper! Meri! You need to be GENTLE!" 

Zamboni walks off, pleased. She wants the world to be her way. She is still the alpha. 

I'm the enforcer. 

She goes under the dining room table to snooze and the kids zoom away...


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom I'm the enforcer.


Clever!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Lady Jane (almost 13) was humping my husky this morning. He looked mortified.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Lady Jane. You made me







this morning. You go Girl!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

3K9Mom, Lady Jane gets jazzed up after eating your pork recipe. She LOVES it!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------

